# C. diff. infections/proton pump inhibitor/antibiotics



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Jeff,do you was on Proton pump inhibitor or/and antibiotic when you got C.difficile?Here few research who suggest a link about the report of the hospitals in Quebec:


> quote:The not-very-subtle subtext here is that if you not hospitalized, not in a subgroup, not selected, then there is only a possible association hinted at in these exploratory data about which you need to worry, even though, as Dr. Dial says in the article above, ""God gave you acid in your stomach for a reason, and one of the things your stomach acidity does is kill bacteria for you," she said. "There are clearly people who need to be on these drugs, but not everyone who has heartburn needs them. We need to be careful about all the medications that we use." In the interest of being fair and balanced, it should also be noted that the same article includes these comments: "Dr. Dial's research team reviewed the medical records of more than a dozen hospitals in the area, finding more than 1,400 patients who tested positive for the bacteria in 2003. The team also linked 79 deaths to C. difficile. Researchers' analysis found that those who had received antibiotics and used PPIs were more than twice as likely to become sick. "It's the combination of the two," said Dr. Dial. "If you only take [PPI's] and no antibiotics, your risks are very small."


The Controversy about it here:http://www.etopiamedia.net/emmnn/pages/emmnn43-5551212.html


----------

